# Music for your Twilight Zone



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Some music has the power to take you to strange places, to states of mind where you've never been before. For me, an example would be the Andante from Beethoven's Rasumovsky Quartet no. 3 -- or the similar movement in the Ghost Trio.

How about you? Any out-of-body experiences lately?


----------



## chrisco97 (May 22, 2013)

Haha, this will sound cliche, but Beethoven's Sixth.

The first time I sat and listened to it without any distractions, it was like I was walking on the countryside. It was an amazing thing. That is, until I had to run for my life from a vicious storm (still amazing though). xD


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Definitely Vaughan Williams in the Tallis Fantasia and also in the second movement of the 2nd Symphony (London); they take me to a time or place that I think I know but can't quite remember. Odd really.


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Lemminkäinen and the Maidens of the Island opens a doorway into the Finnish racial unconscious.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I think these moments of heightened levels of awareness are what I'm aiming for when I listen to music, the siren call of the outre. It doesn't happen very often, but recently, Strauss' Death and Transfiguration did it for me, especially somwehre around halfway through the work. (Not the 8000 year long transfiguration ending part.)


----------



## GodNickSatan (Feb 28, 2013)

chrisco97 said:


> Haha, this will sound cliche, but Beethoven's Sixth.
> 
> The first time I sat and listened to it without any distractions, it was like I was walking on the countryside. It was an amazing thing. That is, until I had to run for my life from a vicious storm (still amazing though). xD


I can't help but think of Fantasia whenever I listen to Beethoven's Sixth.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The Heiliger Dankgesang from Beethoven's 15th quartet does that, a prayer that keeps rising up until it touches something beyond itself. It consistently gets me out of this mortal coil.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Bartok's pieces of "night music," notably the third movement from his Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta. 

And some of the exotic fare of the Russians, like Borodin's "In the steppes of Central Asia." 

Quite a bit of secular Medieval music also has a similar effect.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Sacred Music can take me to a timeless zone beyond personality, and is dangerous to play in the car while driving. As I expand my taste, I hope to discover more pieces, secular & sacred, which can lift me out of time. I remember one sunny December day, Taggart & I drove out to a country pub to have an anniversary lunch together and on the way back we had the radio on (yes, moody, it was *classic fm* ) and Clarke's 'Trumpet Voluntary' was playing and suddenly I felt as if my husband and I were flying home in a sky chariot through gilded clouds. I'm not sure he felt the same, though.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I was listening to this piece by Prokofiev a few days ago (a real studio CD recording though that had _phenomenal _sound quality):





The sound quality and energy was so excellent, I was immediately transported to a Spartakiade in 1930s USSR, thousands of people cheering as the athletes marched into the arena, and this being played. It was trippy, like one of my movie-dreams, a hypnotic state of emotion, suddenly feeling sublime, nervous, like I was about to compete myself in a sport...


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

The Prokofiev piano concertos generally get me to that strange place.


----------

